# Dual boiler basket



## Patsy (Mar 6, 2016)

For anybody who is interested I bought a Ridgeless VST Basket 17 to 19gms and it fits fine in my dual boiler machine, the actual basket size is only slightly smaller not a lot but I've been using 18gms of coffee for just under 40gms of extraction with cleaner pucks. I got mine here with a small coffee sample, but you may find them elsewhere https://shop.squaremilecoffee.com/products/ridgeless-vst-basket


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Thanks. If it holds that amount I'll try a 15g but ridged as that is what I have been using and ones that aren't ridged knock out along with the puck now.

Many makes hold way more than the stated amount on the DB.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm tempted to try the 15g version as well spotted one here https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/vst-filter-basket?_pos=1&_sid=746fec5c7&_ss=r&variant=248855998


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I've been using Fracino ridged baskets to get more sizes.  Postage probably costs more than the baskets. Direct from them as that can be important.

Their 12g is a favourite with me. With a larger low density bean it holds 13.5g, was 14 before I switched to Niche. I'm working on a light roast at the moment and not sure if 15g is enough. Other beans have been much closer to the low density bean. Similar to the 15g VST, wide shallow basket which makes them a bit harder to use.

The ridged baskets stretch the portafilter wire clip and really need an extraction tool to get them out. Available on Amazon.

I've ordered the 15g basket and hope it doesn't turn out to hold a lot more coffee than that. IMS baskets often do.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Finally 15.8g of this light roast is definitely too much so ideal 14 or so. I'm grinding rather fine which encourages pucks to stick and hoped to find a fill height where they didn't. 12g Fracino basket. I sometimes use their 14 as well.

Looks like part undone portafilter and a pulse of the shot button may be the best way of stopping that  with the handle held of course.


----------

